
NYT paywall on April 4 - davewiner
http://scripting.com/stories/2011/04/04/nytPaywallOnApril4.html
======
ghshephard
I'm running chrome in incognito mode without being logged in, and oddly enough
I'm neither being prompted to login, nor subjected (so far) to any article
limitations.

I'm not sure whether to feel guilty or not. I _am_ finding myself using my WSJ
subscription (which I do pay for) a whole lot more from my iPad as I run into
article limitations on the NYT there.

~~~
newhouseb
Yeah, according to my dad, apparently clearing your cookies works just as well
(which incognito mode does whenever you close the window). They should have
used that perma-cookie JS library that uses like 10 different methods of
fingerprinting a computer.

~~~
jerrya
"They should have used that perma-cookie JS library that uses like 10
different methods of fingerprinting a computer."

Yeah, but give them a break, they only had $40M to build the paywall with so
they made do with what they had.

------
ebiester
I think the most interesting piece of the paywall is that you are connected
with the actual value you find from the site. If you never hit the paywall,
it's not worth much to you. If you hit it within a week, it lets you know that
you care about it much more than you thought.

I found myself thinking, "do I really care about this enough to take a hit on
the paywall?" today. Perhaps that means I'm more interested in the journalism
than I thought.

------
aditya
Think the bigger question here is, how long till you (we) end up paying to
bypass the wall.

If the Times does have content worth paying for, then perhaps we'll stop
freeloading and pay for it, right? :)

~~~
dlindhol
Or if they adopt a payment model that makes sense and readers will buy into.
Reminds me of a recent HN submission -
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2388064>

